# How to tell a 72 GTO clone by VIN #???



## jnf84 (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm thinking about buying a 72 "GTO"... The guy says it had an engine swap & hes not sure if its a original GTO option Lamans. The decoder sites didn't help much. How can I tell if its a true GTO option? Thanks for the insight. :cheers


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The best and most accurate way to verify a 72 is with the documentation package from PHS Automotive Services, Inc. If you select the fax back service they can have the build sheet and billing history to you within a couple of days.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

The fifth digit in the VIN is an engine code. GTO's only came with a 400 or 455. The code for 400 is T, 455 is Y and 455 HO is X. If the fifth digit is anything other than these 3, it's not a GTO.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Got to get the PHS as the GTO was just a option on the LeMans coupe or Hardtop. Total production for 1972 GTO's was just 5,807. Hope you find out it's a MT w455 H.O. only 3 were make as a coupe and only 310 as a hardtop. I always like to call the coupe a post.I think it is better terminology. GOOD LUCK LES


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Here's a list of all the vin codes for a '72.... Just additional info....
-----------------------------------------------------------------

1st digit - Division - 
2 = Pontiac

2nd digit - Series:
D = LeMans
G = Luxury LeMans

3rd and 4th digits - Body Style:
27 = 2-door sedan (post)
36 = 4-door wagon, 2 seat
37 = 2-door coupe
39 = 4-door coupe
46 = 4-door wagon, 3 seat
67 = 2-door convertible
69 = 4-door sedan

5th digit - Engine Code:
D = 250 1-bbl L6 110 hp
M = 350 2-bbl V8 160 hp
N = 350 2-bbl V8 160 hp (dual exh.)
R = 400 2-bbl V8 180 hp
S = 400 4-bbl V8 200 hp (single exh.)
T = 400 4-bbl V8 250 hp (dual exh.)
Y = 455 4-bbl V8 250 hp (dual exh.)
X = 455 4-bbl V8 300 hp (455 HO)

6th digit - Model Year:
2 = 1972

7th digit - Assembly plant -
A = Atlanta, GA
C = Southgate, CA
D = Doraville, GA
G = Framingham, MA
L = Van Nuys, CA
N = Norwood, OH
P = Pontiac, MI
R = Arlington , TX
W = Willow Run, MI
X = Kansas City, KS
Z = Fremont, CA
2 = St. Therese, Quebec, Canada

Last 6 digits - Production sequence starting at 100001 at all plants.


----------



## jnf84 (Feb 24, 2010)

*thanks guys*

Ok cool, thanks for all the info. I hope its a true GTO. If not you guys think I should still get it? Basic stats are: It needs all the typical restoration... from brakes, to the motor, to interior work, & body, but its not a complete "rust bucket". It seems like a good deal at $3k.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

jnf84 said:


> Ok cool, thanks for all the info. I hope its a true GTO. If not you guys think I should still get it? Basic stats are: It needs all the typical restoration... from brakes, to the motor, to interior work, & body, but its not a complete "rust bucket". It seems like a good deal at $3k.


Call PHS and ask for the docs to be faxed. 3k is only a good deal if you can do the majority of the work and you have less in it when done than it's value. A true GTO will have a considerably higher value. A clone will turn you upside down in a hurry.
Check the frame for rust damage too. If the body is rough the frame may not be much better.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Where is it? I'll come git it, nothing is too rough for me. There were quite a few T41 optioned cars in 72 and a T, Y, or X doesnt mean it is a GTO, but it would still be a cool car. You want to build it and enjoy it or flip it for profit?


----------



## jnf84 (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks again guys. Thumpin455 I just got a 68 Firebird that I'm fixing up for my self so I was thinking of maybe getting the "GTO" to clean up, get running, & flip.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

I have been looking for one for a while now, but it would be July before I had funds available for another one at $3k.


----------



## jnf84 (Feb 24, 2010)

SO you think I should go for it?


----------



## Unclesams (Jun 5, 2009)

just get the PHS fax service $65


----------

